# Comment nettoyer un trackpad



## olerkhan (25 Avril 2005)

Comme il est mentionné dans le tire, je viens de rencontrer un dérengeant problème!
Alors que j'étais tranquillement en train de manipuler un stylo pour écrire sur les disques gravables, (bouchon ouvert bien entendu...), ce dernier est tombé, bien évidemment la pointe en avant, pile au milieu du trackpad de mon ibook (g4, 14pouce)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Hum... actuellement donc, je vois en plein milieu de ma ligne de mire una magnifique trainée noire corrompant l'immaculée blancheur de mon ibook...

Ma question  donc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, est-ce récupérable?! puis-je laver ce trackpad?!
en sachant que non, je ne veux pas faire l'investissement dans une souris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Merci d'avance... 

j'ai une autre question ^^ y a-t-il beaucoup de personne qui ont déjà tiger?!
car je vais l'installer ce soir je cherche à recueillir des impressions


----------



## jhk (25 Avril 2005)

Bienvenue sur MacG 
Fais une petite trace avec ton marqueur sur une surface en verre, et essaie de l'enlever avec de l'alcool à 95°. Si ça marche, essaie d'éliminer proprement la traînée sur ton trackpad avec un coton-tige imbibé du même alcool.


----------

